# 2022 Year End Bang



## MassSnowboarder (Mar 3, 2015)

@Oldman Wishing you a full recovery and good health--and thanks for the heads up.


----------



## PalmerFreak (Jul 13, 2009)

Holy crap - glad that you’re OK. I turn 56 this year and I definitely need to take aches and pains more seriously than I did even 10 years ago.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

Speedy recovery and hope this year would be better for your health. Take care Oldman.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Sending good vibes your way.

My wife had a similar experience with the ol' gall bladder. It was infected and had to come out and she was in the hospital for almost a week post-op. Total cost to us was $20 or so for the co-pay on pain meds.


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

Scary shit! As someone who pokes and incises people on a regular basis, the last thing I want is to be on the other end. My takeaway is that your snowboarding and general active lifestyle is working for you. And never fight with the wife in matters like this. They have better intuition than us. [emoji38] Glad that it was not a life threatening situation! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Board Doctor (Feb 1, 2018)

Minutes Matter! Yeah it’s a good reminder that a heart attack or stroke is seriously urgent. Glad you’re semi okay.

A couple years ago (at 46) I had influenza that developed into pneumonia. I got up once and just dropped to the floor. It was scary. I was off work for a month and it was a couple more weeks before I could get up 2 flights of stairs without taking a rest. One doc thought I probably had some mild pericarditis. Unfortunately my cardio still sucks. I should’ve worked harder after recovery. But for now, take it easy!


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

Speedy recovery @Oldman 

My wife went through something similar, she's a workaholic, it'll put her in the grave but she won't listen. I was up at 6am one morning and she was on the phone and I asked her to who, she said it was a dial a nurse as she was having difficulties breathing and chest pains, before I could say anything the nurse told her to ring an ambulance, we are rural with poor ambo service at best of time so I put her in the car and drove her to hospital and they run through similar process. I leave her to head home and sort kids out and when I return I find her on her laptop in the hospital hooked up to the cardio machines working........


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

Thank heavens and your savior angel Mrs. @Oldman you weren't on their receiving list. 

Take care!! 🖖💪


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

@Oldman ,.. having been thru a couple of those, “Running cable tv up into your ticker” procedures, I imagine going in thru the wrist was less than comfortable to say the least. (Mine were all up the groin with BIG Assed large bore needles! 😳

very Glad to hear you’re doing well.




Donutz said:


> Sending good vibes your way.
> 
> My wife had a similar experience with the ol' gall bladder. It was infected and had to come out and she was in the hospital for almost a week post-op. Total cost to us was $20 or so for the co-pay on pain meds.


Damned Canucks and yer Socialist Medicine!! 😉🤣

Wonderfuly Superior, ‘Merican System of Capitalized Medicine we have here! 🙄

I’m in need to get a *number* of things checked, scoped, scanned, MRI’d, ultra sounded, etc,…
But since I’ve already got several thousands$$ in medical debt that the hospital is hounding me for,.. _And_ I’d like to be able to afford to ride the next few seasons before Im too decrepit to do so. Lol! Doesn’t feel like it’s going to get checked before it becomes too critical to ignore!
(I’ve Already paid off several $K’s in past medical debt,..)

And I’ve got what used to be considered “Good” insurance thru work! Freaking hospital has already collected hundreds of thousands of dollars from my insurance company for surgeries and procedures I’ve been through,… But they’ll hound me in to the poorhouse for a few thousand. 🤷‍♂️🤬🤦‍♂️

And once again @Oldman,… Good to hear you’re doing well! Enjoy all that great snow you’re getting. It _SUCKS ASS_, here in Michigan right now. 😭. Rain, mid 40’s & 50’s!! (… fourth of January and as of yet I still haven’t gotten a single turn in!!!) 😳😢

-edit-
Apologies for the downer post,.. 🤣🤷‍♂️😉


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

I'm glad to read you're ok.
Pericarditis is no joke, nor is colchicine (worked on that drug for cardiac sodium channels [little channels that create the electrical impulse in your nerves to create the heart-muscle contractions] while doing my master's degree). Take it easy for real for those 2 weeks.

As we age (or survive, your call on the verb), the odds of those things happening increase no matter how good of a shape we're in. Very glad it was only a close call for you and that you'll fully recover.

Best wishes!


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

Best wishes to you, @Oldman. Get back on the slopes as soon as you feel good enough to do so.

@chomps1211, I'll be at Boyne Mountain 2/5 - 2/8 (2 days on the hill, Mon and Tue). Get up there and get your turns in!


----------



## Etienne (Apr 2, 2021)

Knew from the first line of "chest pain" where it was going down... Cause I had a myocardisis too. Same thing: lifted heavy stuff the day before, huge pain in the beach in between my omoplates. I though for two hours I was not making myself understood when they started EC and blood testing at the emergency... I wasn't fully realizing I was fast tracking the whole hospital.

In the end, it's nothing if you're monintored and the scars heal properly. I can exercise normaly-they didn't mention riding but insisted on sexual intercourse [emoji2369] as-never had anything again.

Get well soon and you're gonna be able to ride in no time. Oh checkr the medicine for the arythmiae too, mine made me freaking fat in a couple month.

And yeah, back/chest pain right in the middle [emoji117] emergencies. 

Envoyé de mon H8324 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

ctoma said:


> Best wishes to you, @Oldman. Get back on the slopes as soon as you feel good enough to do so.
> 
> @chomps1211, *I'll be at Boyne Mountain 2/5 - 2/8 *(2 days on the hill, Mon and Tue). Get up there and get your turns in!


as it happens, I will be up there that week as well! Im also heading up this Saturday for 7 days, but right now the conditions don’t look promising. 

Could be I’ll be paying a shit ton of money to ride ice which is no fun attall. 🤷‍♂️ Oh well, shitty day boarding is better than the best day at work lol!

@Oldman, apologies for thread jack! 😉


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

chomps1211 said:


> @Oldman, apologies for thread jack! 😉


Chomps, no offense taken in the least. Great to hear from you.
If the conditions were such, I would be greatly tempted to hit the slope, but I'm afraid, that like your backyard, it is pissing down rain here with above freeze temperatures and the hill is nothing but WROD.

So, I am doing as I have been instructed, laying low and behaving myself and not missing anytime on the hill.

Thanks to all of you for the well wishes and shared experiences. I am trending solidly in the right direction with no adverse symptoms whatsoever. Give me another 10 days and some favorable snow conditions and I'll be tossing turns again. Can't wait.

Thanks again to you all. Cheers!


----------

